# If you could have just one gun?



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If you could have just one gun what would it be? I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm sure we have a lot of new people. I did not want to use a poll, just to many guns to list.

My choice is the XD 45 compact.


----------



## Phelptwan (Jun 17, 2007)

One handgun? Or one gun in general?

Considering this is a handgun forum I'll assume handgun and go with a Walther p99qa in .40.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

This one can keep you tossing and turning in your sleep.
For practical purposes my Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag. Stainless 5 1/2 inch barrel. You could hunt with it and with 44 Special loads maybe a little hot, it would be a good self defense weapon. A bit heavy to be clearing leather real quick, but a definite fight stopper.
Tough choice Spacedoggy, I reserve the right to change my mind at any time.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

92fs


----------



## Rob P. (Jun 7, 2007)

TC Contender with multiple barrels. You can hunt with it then change barrels to practice with. And if you need it for SD one shot from that big bore should be sufficient to solve your problems no matter what size/gender/species you need to make stop bothering you.

Of course it doesn't work so well against zombies..... :smt083


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll take my old .357 Python as it can do it all with the 6" barrel. It can drop a hog or white tail and settle a fight in a hurry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> 92fs


Nice choice...

I will say Walther P99 A/S in 9mm


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Because I romanticize everything I'd take a 1973 Colt SAA with 4 3/4inch barrel.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Smith & Wesson model 29-2 .44 magnum


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Hecklar and Koch P2000 in .40


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I would say my Walther p99 9mm.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I'll take my old .357 Python as it can do it all with the 6" barrel. It can drop a hog or white tail and settle a fight in a hurry.


Nice Python and I like the way you use the fence in your picture. Baldy if you ever want to sell that Python give me a hollar. I already know your answer but I had to try.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

My Dan Wesson 357. Interchangeable barrels, you know.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

HK USP Compact .45 SS:smt023


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I would have to say my 1911 comander any day of the week! :smt023


----------



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

I would have to say my ruger gp100 .357 with six inch barrel. Can be used to hunt for food and lets just say if i were the bad guy and somedody pulled out a six inched barreled .357 i prolly wouldnt hang around........would you?:target:


----------



## timor (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruger Security Six in 357 Mag in stainless steel.

Small enough to carry, large enough to hunt with, stainless to last, and 357 means it could shoot 38s or 357s.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Ruger KP90DC


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Smith & Wesson Model 686 stainless steel 7-shot .357 Mag with a 4" barrel. You can load it down or load it up, it goes bang when you pull the trigger, maintenance is simple, and ammo is plentiful. It shoots SA for precise shooting, or DA for social stuff. Plus it's built like a tank and you can use it for a bludgeon if you run out of ammo.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*If I had just 1 handgun.*

I would pick a 4" S&W 686+ in 357 Magnum It could do anything that needs to be done. Fortunately I do not have to limit myself to 1.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I would go with a Wilson Combat CQB .45ACP 1911. I could take a deer with it and ward off larger animals and people with it too.


----------



## tabsr (Jul 22, 2007)

*The One*

The SHTF and I only have one hand gun for defense and survival, my SW model 29 .44 mag.


----------



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

sfmittels said:


> Smith & Wesson Model 686 stainless steel 7-shot .357 Mag with a 4" barrel. You can load it down or load it up, it goes bang when you pull the trigger, maintenance is simple, and ammo is plentiful. It shoots SA for precise shooting, or DA for social stuff. Plus it's built like a tank and you can use it for a bludgeon if you run out of ammo.


Replace "686" with "620" in the above quote, and you have my choice and the reasons for it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If I could "have" only one gun???

I'd have one of those ultra-rare custom-custom over and under collector shotguns that sell for hundreds of thousands... Sell it. Move to someplace warm and safe. Hire someone else to defend me...

Sorry...

Jeff


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock 17.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 6, 2007)

My USPc 9mm, because I know it will work when I need it to! :smt023


----------



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

First Choice: H&K P2000SK .40 LEM V2



Second Choice: Glock 27 .40

I bought a Glock 27 a little over a week ago and I am still drooling over it. I carry it everywhere with me in my Milt Sparks VMII, which I bought from lightning arms sports (I got super lucky, they happened to have them in stock - even in the right color and belt loops size). I took many pictures and want to share them, and maybe convince a few people to pick up their own Glock 27. I have owned three glocks - a G19, G23, and now G27, and I can say that although the 23 is a fantastic firearm, the G27 conceals much more easily and I can shoot it just as accurately. I bought the G27 from a law enforcement dealer because glock now sells at a discount for EMS/FF personel. So anyone who is in EMS/FF, please take that into account before you purchase from a regular dealer. I got mine stock for $398.00 and added Tru Glo night sights to it with free installation (By the way, I've had stock glock night sights and meprolight nights sights, and these are by far my favorite.)




Tru Glo night sights, light makes them glow a very bright green which makes target acquisition very quick, while at night they glow just as well as Mepros or Trijicons, maybe even brighter... that is just from my personal experience.



Milt Sparks VMII in black horsehide with 1.5" loops, with a Sharkskin 1.5" made by TheBeltMan - I HIGHLY recommend TheBeltMan, he is fantastic...






I also use a Mitch Rosen TITO's REVENGE Cross-draw holster when I do a lot of sitting.



Best wishes and *be safe*!
Kevin


----------



## shootersmith (Sep 6, 2007)

i would go with any sig in 40cal. Dont have the funds but a man can still dream right?


----------

